# rural king product line up



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

today i receieved a big ad from the bigger rural king stores here in Ill. besides carrying poulan pro and troybilts, yardman and husqvarna, and other MTD offerings , and always carried simplicity they have ads for their new lines of swisher ztr and scag ztr machines -- they also carry the other products by those folks - the scag 48"ztr with a 19hp motor and the 27hp kawasaki powered with 61" ztr look good - is 5999 and 8999 respectively a good price/ RK has usually been less expensive for me than the dealers as far as simplicity prices go[ also in ad was a 38" 16hp B&S vanguard powered broadmoor ] are popel going to look at a simp for 3299 set right next to a poulan pro 26hp B&S with 54" deck for 2499$ and NOT get the poulan? -- I looked at the 2 poly lawn rollers in the sales ad as I am about to gird my loins and suit up to do battle with the mole people in my 2 acre yard-- I was inspired to do this by being wake from my only nap today by my gungho - too good to associate with the likes of me[ although his late father and i got along ] neighbor who is riding his JDLX277 ? around with front dethatcher and twin bagger and rear tow along 48" lawn roller [ all JD brand - no after market for him ] -- my vaguely meandering meds induced point here -- do people really purchase brand name over after market EVEN when the after market is the OEM builder ? even if they can save 30-50% ?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

do you think a rural king store will open here in MN ever?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

or canada :ditto: :ditto:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

minnesota's closer so there!NANA


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I did not know that they had Simplicity?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *minnesota's closer so there!NANA *


quite you l will get my poler bear to attack lol 

thats us Canadian's eh haha:canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :usaflag:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lollol


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

john deere , they carry all the mtd line with the exception of cub cadet I guess and have carried simplicitys since I have been going in them for at least 20 years -- they also sell those chinese tractors in the Litchfield store swisher products -- husky tools etc. mostly good stuff -- some junk --


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *quite you l will get my poler bear to attack lol
> 
> thats us Canadian's eh haha:canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :usaflag: *


u sneaky little devil u put that us flag in there lol


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I wonder if the Simplicity line is just in the Litchfield store?I have been to the Matton store and never seen them there.I know where the Lichfield store is when I get down that way sometime I will stop in and check out there store.We go to Hillsborough from time to time.I have seen the Chinese tractors they sell.They have a no tax day about this time of year.Last year I almost drove to Matton to get a Swisher walk behind trail mower.But decided against it.It is over 100 miles.I wish they had stores further north.

We have Big R we have Big R and Farm&Fleet.Just noticed the Zero turn Swishers at BigR and Cub Cadet at Farm&Fleet.All three stores are a great place for Carhart clothes and Wolverine boots.Thats all I wear.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

the highland rural king store also carries the lineup I stated - they carried simplicity before they carried poulan etc. and are about 25% less than a nearby dealer -- and they have a full repair shop and parts supply house -- they work on what they sell -- but they don't want to work on what the don't sell anymore as it overwhelmed them to work on sears and other lines they told me -- I buy overalls , tools , parts and plumbing parts mainly -- I understood that they are part of the same chain of stores-- the 2 flyers I have on desk in front of me - the highland one says Rural king only in the ad -- and the other say BIG R ural king across the top-- -- the bigRural king ad says appreciatiin days are march 18-19-20 free weinies and soda pop -- chicks for sale and 20% off any item NOT in this flyer -- tires on sale buy and get 1 free! already -- there you go -- the Big R ad shows a PULL behind swisher 44" 10.5hp trail moweer for 729$ -- abigger 13hp 60" w/electric start for 1249$ -- other ad shows a husqvarna 17hp 48" ztr for 3799 and a free bagger with it-- B&S oil filters for 4.99$ -- the ad says shop online at www.ruralking.com-- and the ads show a rural king store in Rantoul -- if that is any closer to you -- bigl22


----------

